# Help! Help! Looking for a picture or photo of the steamer "Eldorado"



## Starck Yens (Aug 7, 2012)

Dear Friends! I looking for during many years a picture or photo of the steamer "Eldorado" which was built in 1874 by Cunliff and Dunlop shipyard on Clyde River at Glasgow. It's first name was "Donna Isabel". It's first owner was RioGrande do Sul steam navigation company, than Jardine Steam company. Later this ship was buyed by Russian Goverment and was renamed in to "El Dorado" in 1905 or 1906, as for as i remember. I know the pictures of the 3enother "Eldorados" of the Early's shipyard, but i needn't it. Please help me who can do it! 
I can make a changing. I have ALL photos of the ships of the Siberian Flotilla of the Rear-admiral Starck in 1922 exept "Eldorado" . I can send all those photos for the one photo of the 'Eldorado" which i looking for. BUT ! It must be really ship which i need. 
Sorry for my Englich
I hope for help, Please!
Starck Yens


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Starck* and welcome to* SN*. Bon Voyage


----------



## Starck Yens (Aug 7, 2012)

This is the data for SS Eldorado which i looking for

ss DONNA ISABEL (ELDORADO)
________________________________________
built by Cunliffe & Dunlop Port Glasgow,
Yard No 102 
Engines by shipbuilder 
________________________________________
Last Name: EL DORADO (1877)
Propulsion: Steam compound C2cy 130nhp 1scr
Launched: Saturday, 29/08/1874
Built: 1874
Ship Type: Steamship
Tonnage: 1172grt, 889nrt
Length: 240.5ft
Breadth: 32.9ft
Owner History:
Rio Grande do Sul Steam Ship Co Ltd, London 
1876 John K Welch, London 
1878 John M Macdonald,, London 
1897 Indo-China Steam Nav Co Ltd, London 
1905 John Morris, Shanghai 
1905 (sold China)
Status: Deleted from Register - 1928

Remarks: 
Previous update by Stuart Cameron

Last updated: by David Asprey from the original records by Stuart Cameron


----------



## Starck Yens (Aug 7, 2012)

About steamer "Eldorado" which i looking for
This is a picture downloaded from unknown site
It's named "steamer Eldorado in the Yellow Sea" by painter Salvador Collacico. I have questions- from which Steam Company is this ship?May it be a ship of the Indo-China Steam Company? If yes - why?
Hope for help! Sorry for the quality of this picture, can't find better...
Starck Yens


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings Yens - Have a look at www.photoship.co.uk - There is a picture of a vessel named Eldorado which could be about the right vintage for the one you are looking for - BV


----------



## Starck Yens (Aug 7, 2012)

n. liddell (sparks) said:


> Greetings Yens - Have a look at www.photoship.co.uk - There is a picture of a vessel named Eldorado which could be about the right vintage for the one you are looking for - BV


Dear n. liddell (sparks)! I had look the photo from cite www.photoship.co.uk. You mind this steamer?
As compared with the steamer Eldorado from peinture a steamer on photo is biggest. I thing that is a Earle's shipyard first steamer "Eldorado" 3300 ton which was sunk near Portugal coast. In addition must say that these ships have some important distinctions in architecture. It is a superstructure, (the steamer on picture have a strange metallic roof or shed on the upper deck and a awning on stern). Than, both steamers having different quantity of lifeboats, different arrangement of vent tubes, different quantity an arrangement of portholes . In general , as for as i see, it's a two different ships...BUT! Its having same marks on chimneys! So...


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

I suspect both of those images are of Wilson Line's Eldorado's. They had two ships of that name built in 1885 and 1886, and an El Dorado built in 1873.
List here: http://www.hull.ac.uk/arc/downloads/WilsonLineVessels.pdf


----------

